# stuck in texas



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

man im over here stuck in texas with nowhere to ride and nobody to go with when i do find a place some of you texas boys help me out:bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

what part of texas you in??​


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im in san leon by ****inson


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You'd have a lil bit of drive to get here.... but several guys to ride with.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, nothing really down that direction... gotta come up to Crosby...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ha Ha....it won't even let him spell the town ****inson ????
We're not to far from ya. Come ride. There are plenty of places.


----------



## Brute09650i (Dec 1, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread here, but you guys in Houston, where do you typically ride?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Outlaw Atv Park, Or Mels, both parks are in crosby,tx, and both connect to each other.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

when are any of yall goin ridin im tired of just lookin at my bike its way to clean for my taste


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Also ride Greens Bayou in C.E. King. One of the best riding areas, only a few know about.....and it's FREE !!!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Where is that at


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

East Houston. It's one of those " You have to know somebody to park " deals....


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

O I got ya


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

But I am the guy you gotta know ....LOL!!! So if anyone ever wants to check it out, holla !!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Mayb if the weather is decent for this weekend


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Also ride Greens Bayou in C.E. King. One of the best riding areas, only a few know about.....and it's FREE !!!!


i ride here alot...dont tell nobody man!!!

pm me ur #..we can go out riding together


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Also ride Greens Bayou in C.E. King. One of the best riding areas, only a few know about.....and it's FREE !!!!



also u get a free pass to the 1/8th mile


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> East Houston. It's one of those " You have to know somebody to park " deals....


 ha ha ha what he said.....


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yep isnt there a motorcross track next too the speedway???


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> also u get a free pass to the 1/8th mile


This man knows....


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

id like to get together and make a ride soon


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds good.
I'll be in Alto for New Years. But other than that I'm usually out there...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Sounds good.
> I'll be in Alto for New Years. But other than that I'm usually out there...


 
screw that come to river run with us cracker


----------

